# Review (Rather Enthusiastic): KDW O-Gauge Tower Slewing Construction Crane



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice lee,I t looks very realistic and it looks really good where you put it.:smilie_daumenpos::appl:I just came off a flagging job ,where i was flagging,because a construction co was building onto the cancer center and they had one of those tower cranes and it would swing across our railroad,so i had to be there to talk to trains and protect the workers.I l like that crane alot,great price as well and coupled with free shipping,you can't beat it.Great find.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the review Lee. What a cool crane.  This might work well into my club's future plans. We are planning a city section where we will add skyscrapers over time. The crane fits in well.


----------



## Railrunnin (Dec 24, 2015)

This is one cool crane, all metal for $60 - nice grab. Thanks for sharing the review with the pictures Lee.

Paul


----------



## Railrunnin (Dec 24, 2015)

This is one cool crane, all metal for $60 - nice grab. Thanks for sharing the review with the pictures Lee.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

That is a really super cool idea, Lee. Beautiful crane.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, a bargain at $60. Looks great on the layout.

Bill


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Really neat Lee. What are you constructing that is so high? Usually you have something in mind.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Sweet! That's one tough crane. Looks great in your downtown scene.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great looking crane, it is quite realistic.  Of course, I'd be sorely tempted to motorize it, but that's just me.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Lee Willis said:


> View attachment 145594


Very nice, thanks for sharing. I see a mid-rise skyscraper in your downtown's future. To me the crane creates an impression of self-improvement by your town-people, even moreso than roadwork tractors "digging holes."


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice Lee. It really enhances the city scene.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Great Idea!!!


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

I like it!

Tom


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Bill Webb said:


> Really neat Lee. What are you constructing that is so high? Usually you have something in mind.


Well, the crane is where the new Woolworths is going. but it would not matter. The crane is so cool I would fine someplace to put it on the layout, regardless of whether iwas really going to build anything there or not.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazon doesn't have it anymore, but I see a bunch of them on eBay for $58 and free shipping, so if you want one, they're still around.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking crane. There's 5 of them over here in action. A lot on new building going on in Waikiki.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Spence with all of the construction that you are doing, you should be able to use several of these and a couple of Menards flats and gondolas to deliver to the site.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the review, Lee! It looks great in your downtown area.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Look very good!
I can't wait to what the Union Monitor is going to say!

Andre.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Lee, another outstanding review of an interesting product.

Question: Does it work with the eras your typically model on your layout?

I ask because I don't recall such cranes pre-1970?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Bill Webb said:


> Spence with all of the construction that you are doing, you should be able to use several of these and a couple of Menards flats and gondolas to deliver to the site.


You can bet I'll be buying one of these when I get back.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Lee. Crane arrived yesterday and, as you said, it looks great.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Good! when you get it on the layout, maybe some picture?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Lee posted: Good! when you get it on the layout, maybe some picture?


Hi Lee, Here are some pictures. I did post these on the Fantastic Foto thread, but I wanted to be sure you saw this and it took me a while to find this thread.

Thank you for introducing this product and the KDW trucks and equipment products. They are quite nice.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

The crane and the city in the background look impressive.

Some reflectors in to bottom for night shot will be cool.

nice, very nice scene.

Andre.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Wood, it looks great. I'll be ordering one also as soon as I get a little more organized here at home.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I have ordered two of these from ebay from China and both failed to deliver. The first one got stopped in customs and the seller issued a refund. The second one I received a poster, and now fighting with ebay, because they say I received it because seller provided the tracking number. 
I started ordering when I saw Lee's first post. 

Beware of ordering on ebay.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Andre, that's a great idea to light it all up from the bottom. Tom and Spence, thanks for your comment. 

The whole scene fits right into my city and it adds a unique quality to the layout. It is such a realistic piece. A Slewing Crane!!! It's a wow!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks super! I tried to order the other neat thing Lee posted, the container handler, but after a couple of months, I had Amazon refund my money, don't know what happened there.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Fantastic addition to your layout, Lee. Congrats! Very nice!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh wow. that is so cool. I still have my short (by comparison) little one set-up in my downtown and frankly I don't want to remove it to "finish" the building, I like it there so much. .


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Wood this looks great. It fits in perfectly. I ordered one soon after Lee gave us the info and it came in with no problem.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Lee posted: I still have my short (by comparison) little one


Lee, I needed 32" in height so I ordered 2 sets and cannibalized one to make this one stand appropriately high for my chosen location. It fit together nicely and it doesn't even wobble. Very well built. This is a really nice piece of equipment


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you Lee and Spence for the other post on this.
I found it on amazon.ca but it has 10$ shipping ... just ordered it.
There was a small 3.14$ discount applied in the cart.

https://www.amazon.ca/Boys-Degree-R...CAGU?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_386430_193580570_TE_item

The cool thing is, I am in the crane business


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

It arrived yesterday and was shipped in it's own box with only a plastic envelope to protect it. One of the corners was crushed where the boom is. Happy to report there is no damage or bent parts. Very nice model


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

yamawho said:


> It arrived yesterday and was shipped in it's own box with only a plastic envelope to protect it. One of the corners was crushed where the boom is. Happy to report there is no damage or bent parts. Very nice model


Enjoy; it's a great model. :thumbsup:


----------

